# C&C Cathedral Shootout



## jdsfighter (Jul 24, 2012)

I was exploring downtown Tulsa today, as I was in the area. I absolutely loved the architecture, and decided to take a few HDR shots.

I warn you, most of these are overcooked, and this doesn't appeal to everyone, but some enjoy it, including myself. I would gladly welcome any and all feedback.

If anyone else would like to attempt an edit, please let me know, and I'd gladly link you to the RAWs.

#1






#2





#3





#4





#5





#6





#7


----------



## jdsfighter (Jul 25, 2012)

Any thoughts?


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Jul 27, 2012)

I think cathedrals like this lend themselves quite nicely to HDR images and these are pretty good in my opinion.  The biggest gripe in my opinion is the lens distortion you see in some of these.


----------



## macpro88 (Jul 27, 2012)

Not sure I can offer much critique, but I do like these shots a lot. The slightly overcooked I do enjoy with these shots, cathedrals and indoor shots like these do seem to turn out pretty good with HDR processing. 

I like them. A lot. Job well done.


----------



## JohnTrav (Jul 27, 2012)

I think they look awesome.

Good job


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 27, 2012)

Again I plays Devil's advocate:

#1 I love it, great texture and patterns. The others are all excellent compositions but  a little bit overcooked.


Edit: I really do like your compositions, taken as I would from great perspectives.  What a fantastic church!


----------



## Designer (Jul 27, 2012)

jdsfighter said:


> Any thoughts?



I rather like the ceiling shot, except that since there is symetry in the architecture, I think this would be a good shot to try to balance the symetry much more accurately.

As for the other shots, now you see why view cameras have those tilty-shifty thingys.  I've seem one software that will regularize the rectangularity, and vertilicize the verticals.  (sigh) more expense.

As for the degree of manipulation, it is probably more a matter of taste.  If you think these are "overcooked", perhaps you could just dial it back some until you like it.


----------



## nineoneeighttony (Jul 27, 2012)

Johnboy2978 said:


> I think cathedrals like this lend themselves quite nicely to HDR images and these are pretty good in my opinion.  The biggest gripe in my opinion is the lens distortion you see in some of these.


Shooting wide at 10mm you can expect lens distortion.


----------



## Compaq (Jul 28, 2012)

I can't really cririque from where I am now, but I'll just say that I find #2 excellent. The lines, the details, the conversion. It all comes together, IMO.


----------



## The Barbarian (Jul 28, 2012)

> As for the other shots, now you see why view cameras have those  tilty-shifty thingys.  I've seem one software that will regularize the  rectangularity, and vertilicize the verticals.  (sigh) more expense.



GIMP is free.  And it allows you to adjust perspective.   In this case, I don't see the altered perspective as a flaw, although it could be easily "fixed" and those would be good images, too.


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Jul 30, 2012)

nineoneeighttony said:


> Johnboy2978 said:
> 
> 
> > I think cathedrals like this lend themselves quite nicely to HDR images and these are pretty good in my opinion.  The biggest gripe in my opinion is the lens distortion you see in some of these.
> ...



yeah, I'm aware of what causes lens distortion.  My point is that I'm not sure it benefits the picture.  You can correct it fairly easily in photoshop.


----------

